# New toy in armoury



## Vulcan_Bomber (Oct 16, 2006)

7.62 Nagant 1939 Russian revolver


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Have you shot that antique yet? Looks nice, I would like to get one but oh no not another caliber!


----------

